
Process: Aesthetic Engine 2 – An art project in ClojureScript - pttrn
http://brutalism.rs/post/process-aesthetic-engine-2/
======
asragab
Thank you for this. In your note on tools, I notice this line:

"I have chosen an obscure toolchain which lulled me with its elegance and
iteration speed, while the actual runtime performance and capabilities
suffered."

This always seems to be the faustian bargain, when going into the deep deep
world of graphics programming and generative art. Not that these tradeoffs are
unique, far from it, but it is exquisitely obvious and painful in this
discipline. I commend the effort.

~~~
pttrn
Thank you. I am yet to focus my efforts on a specific toolchain, so that I can
start giving back to the community via libraries. So far, I've mostly done a
project or two on any given toolchain before I decided to switch. The most
I've done in this regard has been my assorted collection of helpers for Unity
– [https://github.com/BRUTALISM/Alat](https://github.com/BRUTALISM/Alat)

But more than that (and this is mainly the reason I'm writing these things),
I'd like to raise awareness of the process of creating meaningful procedural
art. I'm seeing lots of people visualizing very simple mathematical
transformations and settling there, which is a shame really. Maybe because the
discipline is so technically demanding, I'm not sure.

